# The birds are here ...



## Gr3iz

Spring has sprung, the grass is ris',
I wonder where the birdies is ...

This nest is right outside my office door, by the driveway.










Inside are 4 robin's egg blue eggs ...










Mama Robin is keeping a close eye on things ...










I haven't gotten close enough to count the live births, but I can see at least 3 hungry beaks open!


----------



## Cookiegal

Very nice Mark. They look like Easter eggs.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, but it would take quite a few to fill the basket! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

I don't know if I ever told the story of the Robins I had once. They made a nest on my electricity meter box that's outside (the one with the counter that the company reads to bill you). It's right outside my front door. One night the mother got startled and flew off suddenly, upsetting the nest which landed face down on my gallery with one unhatched egg and three newborn babies (no feathers). I picked them up and put them back in the nest which I then secured in the same place with masking tape so it wouldn't fall again. All the time mother robin was watching me from the electrical wires. I thought she'd probably abandon them because I handled them but she did not. She returned to the nest and the one egg never hatched but the three babies grew and I watch them learn to fly. It was amazing to watch. I called the Mom Molly and the babies Huey, Louie and Dewey.


----------



## Gr3iz

And they had Aunt Cookie to thank for it! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Gr3iz said:


> And they had Aunt Cookie to thank for it!


You bet!


----------



## valis

And thus robins learned about masking tape.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> And thus robins learned about masking tape.


Yup. I didn't have any duct tape so it had to do.


----------



## Gr3iz

I've only seen two of the youngsters, but they seem to be fairly healthy. And always hungry!










And the parents tag-team each other bringing little delicacies to their offspring ...










And I seem to be the enemy! Whenever I'm out nosing around the nest, one or the other will dive bomb me! It will come swooping down at full speed and get within about 6-8 feet of me and veer off. Repeatedly! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Nice photos Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you!


----------



## Gr3iz

This is yesterday, 5/14, about 2.5 weeks old. They are too big to fit both of them in the nest at one time!



















And today:










My babies are gone! Flown the coop! As they say down south here, they done growed up and flied away ... ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks! ;-)


----------



## Johnny b

Not a bird photo, but could have been.

There are a lot of Canadian geese in my local, but they've never come close to my house.
About 4 feet in front of my porch, in the grass, was this large ( apparent ) goose egg.
Big enough to fill a cupped hand, but covered in bird doo, so I picked it up with a paper towel.

Not pretty. Smelly, too.


----------



## RT

Over easy or scrambled?
Or you da baby's Daddy?


----------

